# how much you pay to have hay baled



## rws (Dec 5, 2004)

just wandering how much is a fair price to pay to have someone come and cut, rake,and bale round bales of hay on my own property probably try to get the 4ftx5ft bales 
thanks


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

It is differant for differant areas and the kind of hay you have.

A good bench mark is a 50/50 split. If you want all the hay you can buy the cutters half for a set going rate in your area.

This allows for bad and good years.


----------



## DJ (Jul 13, 2005)

around here $12-$16 depending on string vs net, 4x5 or 4x6 etc.
because of fuel prices and thin grass the two guys that I know want a 60-40 split this year to do it on shares


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

I just paid someone $6 a bale for 4x5 round bales. That included cutting, turning, and baling. Last year we paid $10 for 4x6 round bales. If you don't want to keep it all they generally take half.


----------



## MRSSTEAK (Nov 12, 2004)

This year we paid $20 an acre (we have 4 and a half acres) to cut and rake and .75 each bale. We always have them bail it in 80-85 lb bales. The first time we had this guy cut our hay, we didin't tell him how heavy to make the bales. So they were all 60 pounds.Talk about a lot of money for that cutting!! We learned our lesson the hard way.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

We charge 1.50 bale for two string bales. Includes cutting, tedding, raking, baleing and we help put it in. Neighbors we do it for, so its not to make a killing, helps them out.


Jeff


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine wanted me to pay $70 per ton this year, where last year he took a 60/40 split. Mine's still standing, cause it needed a lot of work to make it good hay, so I bought some at $85 delivered...orchard grass is what we use here, some timothy.


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

Jeepers!  
Around these parts of New Hampshire, a two string bale at 50 pounds or so was running $3.00 everywhere last year and this year it's up to $3.25
I thought I'd found a real bargain at $2.25 per bale and I ordered 150 bales to have as spares for the spring (for resale). The guy must have figured out he could get $1 more per so he called me to say that he wouldn't be able to cut/deliver on the order etc, etc.
That's just for cattle! Good quality horse hay runs between $4 and $6 a bale! Now, if it only costs $1.50 to cut/bale... there's some serious profit considering the field isn't even his.


----------



## milkstoolcowboy (Sep 13, 2003)

Prices for baling hay:

Cutting hay: $9/acre (discbine; custom operator supplies own fuel)

Baling Large (5' by 6') Round Bales: $9/bale with net wrap (custom operator supplies own fuel).

Baling Large (3' by 3' by 8') Square Bales: $1 per foot (8' bale = $8) (Custom operator supplies fuel and twine)

Baling small square bales ($0.45/bale) (Custom operator provides twine and fuel). Less if you provide fuel and twine, more if you don't have wagons and/or can't keep them supplied with empty wagons.


----------

